# Encouraging quotes from Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## Xanthe

I've collected some anxiety and loneliness related quotes from the English translation of Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji... all are copy-pasted from http://sikhitothemax.com/sectionGurbani.asp


I am forlorn and dishonored...

 _Salok, Second Mehla:
Some people have others, but I am forlorn and dishonored; I have only You, Lord.
I might as well just die crying, if You will not come into my mind. ||1||

You dwell in the home of the self deep within, while I roll around like a dust-ball.
Without my Husband Lord, no one likes me at all; what can I say or do now?

Salok, Fifth Mehla:
I abandoned and lost my Beloved Friend, O Nanak; I was fooled by the transitory color of the safflower, which fades away.
I did not know Your value, O my Friend; without You, I am not worth even half a shell. ||1|| 

The company I keep is wretched and low, and I am anxious day and night;
my actions are crooked, and I am of lowly birth. ||1||
O Lord, Master of the earth, Life of the soul,
please do not forget me! I am Your humble servant. ||1||Pause||
Take away my pains, and bless Your humble servant with Your Sublime Love.
I shall not leave Your Feet, even though my body may perish. ||2||
Says Ravi Daas, I seek the protection of Your Sanctuary;
please, meet Your humble servant - do not delay! ||3||1||

Dhanaasaree, Devotee Ravi Daas Jee:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
There is none as forlorn as I am, and none as Compassionate as You; what need is there to test us now?
May my mind surrender to Your Word; please, bless Your humble servant with this perfection. ||1||
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to the Lord.
O Lord, why are You silent? ||Pause||
For so many incarnations, I have been separated from You, Lord; I dedicate this life to You.
Says Ravi Daas: placing my hopes in You, I live; it is so long since I have gazed upon the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. ||2||1|| _ 

None of my efforts work... 
_
I endure thousands of reprimands, and still, my Lord has not met with me.
I make the effort to meet with my Lord, but none of my efforts work.
Unsteady is my consciousness, and unstable is my wealth; without my Lord, I cannot be consoled. _

My best friend... 

_My friendship is with the One Lord alone; I am in love with the One Lord alone.
The Lord is my only friend; my companionship is with the One Lord alone.
My conversation is with the One Lord alone; He never frowns, or turns His face away.
He alone knows the state of my soul; He never ignores my love.

Raag Soohee, Fifth Mehla, Ashtpadeeaa, Tenth House, Kaafee: 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
Even though I have made mistakes, and even though I have been wrong, I am still called Yours, O my Lord and Master.
Those who enshrine love for another, die regretting and repenting. ||1||
I shall never leave my Husband Lord's side.
My Beloved Lover is always and forever beautiful. He is my hope and inspiration. ||1||Pause||
You are my Best Friend; You are my relative. I am so proud of You.
And when You dwell within me, I am at peace. I am without honor - You are my honor. ||2||
And when You are pleased with me, O treasure of mercy, then I do not see any other.
Please grant me this blessing, that that I may forever dwell upon You and cherish You within my heart. ||3|| 

God is your best friend, your playmate from earliest childhood.
He is the Support of the breath of life; O Nanak, He is love, He is consciousness. ||4||1||3|| 

O Lord, if You will not break with me, then I will not break with You.
For, if I were to break with You, with whom would I then join? ||1||Pause||_

God is always with me...

 _Maajh, Fifth Mehla:
You are my Father, and You are my Mother.
You are my Relative, and You are my Brother.
You are my Protector everywhere; why should I feel any fear or anxiety? ||1||
By Your Grace, I recognize You.
You are my Shelter, and You are my Honor.
Without You, there is no other; the entire Universe is the Arena of Your Play. ||2||
You have created all beings and creatures.
As it pleases You, You assign tasks to one and all.
All things are Your Doing; we can do nothing ourselves. ||3||
Meditating on the Naam, I have found great peace.
Singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord, my mind is cooled and soothed.
Through the Perfect Guru, congratulations are pouring in - Nanak is victorious on the arduous battlefield of life! ||4||24||31||__ 

Aasaa, Fifth Mehla:
He does not die, so I do not fear.
He does not perish, so I do not grieve.
He is not poor, so I do not hunger.
He is not in pain, so I do not suffer. ||1||
There is no other Destroyer than Him.
He is my very life, the Giver of life. ||1||Pause||
He is not bound, so I am not in bondage.
He has no occupation, so I have no entanglements.
He has no impurities, so I have no impurities.
He is in ecstasy, so I am always happy. ||2||
He has no anxiety, so I have no cares.
He has no stain, so I have no pollution.
He has no hunger, so I have no thirst.
Since He is immaculately pure, I correspond to Him. ||3||
I am nothing; He is the One and only.
Before and after, He alone exists.
O Nanak, the Guru has taken away my doubts and mistakes;
He and I, joining together, are of the same color. ||4||32||83|| 

Bhairao, Fifth Mehla: 
We should feel sad, if God were beyond us.
We should feel sad, if we forget the Lord.
We should feel sad, if we are in love with duality.
But why should we feel sad? The Lord is pervading everywhere. ||1||
In love and attachment to Maya, the mortals are sad, and are consumed by sadness.
Without the Name, they wander and wander and wander, and waste away. ||1||Pause||
We should feel sad, if there were another Creator Lord.
We should feel sad, if someone dies by injustice.
We should feel sad, if something were not known to the Lord.
But why should we feel sad? The Lord is totally permeating everywhere. ||2||
We should feel sad, if God were a tyrant.
We should feel sad, if He made us suffer by mistake.
The Guru says that whatever happens is all by God's Will.
So I have abandoned sadness, and I now sleep without anxiety. ||3||
O God, You alone are my Lord and Master; all belong to You.
According to Your Will, You pass judgement.
There is no other at all; the One Lord is permeating and pervading everywhere.
Please save Nanak's honor; I have come to Your Sanctuary. ||4||5||18|| 
_
Anxiety and jealousy are gone...

_Kaanraa, Fifth Mehla:
I have totally forgotten my jealousy of others,
since I found the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||Pause||
No one is my enemy, and no one is a stranger. I get along with everyone. ||1||
Whatever God does, I accept that as good. This is the sublime wisdom I have obtained from the Holy. ||2||
The One God is pervading in all. Gazing upon Him, beholding Him, Nanak blossoms forth in happiness. ||3||8||

Gauree Maalaa, Fifth Mehla:
I have found the jewel of my Beloved within my mind.
My body is cooled, my mind is cooled and soothed, and I am absorbed into the Shabad, the Word of the True Guru. ||1||Pause||
My hunger has departed, my thirst has totally departed, and all my anxiety is forgotten.
The Perfect Guru has placed His Hand upon my forehead; conquering my mind, I have conquered the whole world. ||1||
Satisfied and satiated, I remain steady within my heart, and now, I do not waver at all.
The True Guru has given me the inexhaustible treasure; it never decreases, and never runs out. ||2||
Listen to this wonder, O Siblings of Destiny: the Guru has given me this understanding.
I threw off the veil of illusion, when I met my Lord and Master; then, I forgot my jealousy of others. ||3||
This is a wonder which cannot be described. They alone know it, who have tasted it.
Says Nanak, the Truth has been revealed to me. The Guru has given me the treasure; I have taken it and enshrined it within my heart. ||4||3||161| _


----------



## Slogger

Hey, that's really nice, thanks for posting, lovely poetic expressions of truth. I haven't read any guru's writings except Sri Nisargadatta Maharaj. He's rather less poetic. 

_"You assign tasks to one and all. All things are Your Doing; we can do nothing ourselves." _

Yes. Thanks.


----------

